# El bar de la esquina se ha llenado de una etnia que no se puede decir y el dueño no sabe que hacer



## Azrael_II (26 Jul 2022)

No se trata de racismo, ni de prejuicios, sino de la situación complicada se ha creado. A pesar que s intentan comportar parece que tienen una cultura muy diferente 

Los pelirrojos de cierta etnia, van todos los días y consumen bastante... Ahora bien;

- Hablen muy alto.

- los camareros tienen que hacerlo todo perfecto y el cocinero servirles rápido, sino se suelen quejar, de momento sin violencia.

- piden que les inviten a algo todos los días.

- no respetan el horario de comida, como son diferentes familias algunas vienen a la hora de cenar y otras casi al cierre. Una vez no les sirvieron y dijeron que si eran racistas.

- está disminuyendo el resto de la clientela 

Diréis "que se lo diga o haga algo para que no vuelvan" es imposible, porqué son varias familias y se ha puesto de moda el bar entre ellos y negar la entrada a una etnia es ilegal en España


----------



## Pirro (26 Jul 2022)

Putos turistas noruegos, siempre jodiendo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Jul 2022)

Es lo normal, siempre tienen la música clásica puesta por la mañana y en la televisión películas japonesas por la tarde y se llena de ese tipo de clientela


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es lo normal, siempre tienen la música clásica puesta por la mañana y en la televisión películas japonesas por la tarde y se llena de ese tipo de clientela



Pues has tenido una buena idea...

Que tipo de música crees que espantaria a esta gente


----------



## Lian (26 Jul 2022)

Kalise para todos!


----------



## reniris (26 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No se trata de racismo, ni de prejuicios, sino de la situación complicada se ha creado. A pesar que s intentan comportar parece que tienen una cultura muy diferente
> 
> Los pelirrojos de cierta etnia, van todos los días y consumen bastante... Ahora bien;
> 
> ...



Pues el del bar lo tiene chungo.

Me acuerdo aquí en el pueblo unos que tenían un bar/restaurante. Les iba bastante bien,yo diria que muy bien. 

El bar era pequeñito pero funcionaba seguido,el restaurante tenía muchas mesas y de menu del día se defendian muy bien.

Empezaron a irles varios del pueblo conflictivos,primero solo iban por las tardes,luego mañana y tarde,y finalmente siempre estaban allí metidos. Eran familias del pueblo que tenían problemas con bastante gente,tenían negocios y debían dinero y demás.

Durante unos 2 años el del bar facturo lo que no estaba escrito y sin ningún problema,eso si la otra clientela le desaparecio toda. 

Un día no se que les paso por culpa de un crio de la familia,que rompio algo o similar. Discutieron el dueño del bar y la familia esta y no le volvieron. 

Al mes cerro el bar porque no tenía ningún cliente.


----------



## Lux Mundi (26 Jul 2022)

Menuda putada para un hostelero como empiecen a ser habituales miembros de la etnia. 
Al cliente español le vas a perder, y encima van a estar trabajando con sensación de amenaza constante y con la clientela espantada.


----------



## Abrojo (26 Jul 2022)

Se pone un sapo en la entrada y listos


----------



## Visilleras (26 Jul 2022)

Que ponga ranas imágenes de ranas en la puerta, o le cambie el nombre al bar por "La bicha culebra".


----------



## Blackmoon (26 Jul 2022)

Sube precios, y desaparecen


----------



## Drogoprofe (26 Jul 2022)

Desde luego la gente deja ir bien rápido biendoeltemitapayoh


----------



## Nagare1999 (26 Jul 2022)

Que abra una franquicia de Burger King al lado.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (26 Jul 2022)

Que cierre 1 mes el bar

Y se vaya de vacaciones


----------



## Armando Bronca Segura666 (26 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Se pone un sapo en la entrada y listos



Este sabe


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (26 Jul 2022)

Armando Bronca Segura666 dijo:


> Este sabe











Dia se disculpa por colocar una figura de sapo en una tienda de Portugal para evitar el acceso de gitanos


Algunos comercios del país todavía usan reproducciones de ese batracio para evitar que entren clientes de esta etnia




elpais.com


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Jul 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Desde luego la gente deja ir bien rápido biendoeltemitapayoh



Grande avatar el suyo, mis dieses.


----------



## cohynetes (26 Jul 2022)

Enriqueeee


----------



## skan (26 Jul 2022)

Que invite a policías


----------



## Busher (26 Jul 2022)

Que ponga unos separadores de pladur entre las mesas, que los mas que se puedan sentar juntos sean 4... ese bar ya no les sirve.
Cuando se olviden de ese bar que los quite.


----------



## moromierda (26 Jul 2022)

A míjor e llinarlo du carteles ufresendo trubejo, amego.


----------



## alas97 (26 Jul 2022)

Que cruz.

con respecto a la rana.

Si llegan a entrar por el aeropuerto de costa rica, quedan fritos en el acto, se devuelven por donde vinieron. aunque a decir verdad, no creo que sus carromatos vuelen todavía. la ciencia noruega no da para eso.







y aquí hay que tener cuidado, porque es un orgullo nacional, tal es así que hay hasta estatuas.

se le considera emisaria de la lluvia y de la fertilidad. así que está al nivel de jesucristo y julio iglesias.


----------



## Nationwww (26 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No se trata de racismo, ni de prejuicios, sino de la situación complicada se ha creado. A pesar que s intentan comportar parece que tienen una cultura muy diferente
> 
> Los pelirrojos de cierta etnia, van todos los días y consumen bastante... Ahora bien;
> 
> ...



Que cierre varios días seguidos a ver si se van a otro sitio...


----------



## Mahbes (26 Jul 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Sube precios, y desaparecen



Que va!!!, tienen mas dinero que tu y que yo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Jul 2022)

Pues si es la etnia que pienso siempre puede convertir el bar en sede de vox y asunto arreglado.


----------



## ekOz (26 Jul 2022)

Aquí paso un efecto similar, desde el confinamiento y que la gente andaba corta de dinero, solo los veías a ellos en los bares, conozco a unos cuantos y me lo decían, estaban cogiendo mucho dinero de las ayudas y se podían permitir ir todos los días al bar, y como no había payos, estaban como en casa, se de uno que vendió en la SS, que era mariquita, que le hacían bullying, que vivía en un cuchitril y que nadie le hablaba, resulta que el muchacho tiene a la familia con el que no caga, no es que viviera en un cuchitril, es que tiene 2 casas, está mejor que ninguno y se sacaba en ayudas cerca de 4000, más los trapicheos y el alquiler de la 2 casa, luz y agua pinchada, que os parece el negocio?, Pues así todos, cobrando más o menos, los de aquí respetan bastante a la gente y no se ponen sibaritas, si que hay algún capullo pero como en todos lados, antiguamente si que estaban más salvajes y causaban más problemas, pero desde que les llueve el dinero, parece que se han ido relajando.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (26 Jul 2022)

Subida de precios fuerte.para todos no te puedes arriesgar.musica clásica.con eso será suficiente si no cierre el negocio ganará tiempo dinero y salud


----------



## Skreytingamaður (26 Jul 2022)

Me imagino que el personal estará hasta la coronilla de pasarse el día escuchando hablar sobre los grandes filósofos del siglo XVIII 
Yo transformaría el bar en un pub de ambiente.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (26 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No se trata de racismo, ni de prejuicios, sino de la situación complicada se ha creado. A pesar que s intentan comportar parece que tienen una cultura muy diferente
> 
> Los pelirrojos de cierta etnia, van todos los días y consumen bastante... Ahora bien;
> 
> ...



Pues yo iría pensando en cerrar o traspasar el negocio. Oficialmente: es que me jubilo y mis hijos (si los tiene) trabajan en otra cosa.


----------



## _V_ (26 Jul 2022)

No vayas de bares, están en decadencia


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Jul 2022)

skan dijo:


> Que invite a policías



Din del hilo.

Ponerle a la pasma el condumio a mitad de precio.
Cuando los vean por alli todo el tiempo desaparecen.


----------



## Scire (26 Jul 2022)

Mahbes dijo:


> Que va!!!, tienen mas dinero que tu y que yo.



Pues mejor. Sube precios y ganarás más.


----------



## bocadRillo (26 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No se trata de racismo, ni de prejuicios, sino de la situación complicada se ha creado. A pesar que s intentan comportar parece que tienen una cultura muy diferente
> 
> Los pelirrojos de cierta etnia, van todos los días y consumen bastante... Ahora bien;
> 
> ...



Existe el derecho de admisión


----------



## elpaguitas (26 Jul 2022)

lo que se puede decir es que os falta huevos, llega cualquier canta mañanas y os hace lo mismo


----------



## Euron G. (26 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Se pone un sapo en la entrada y listos



A riesgo de parecer gilipollas, ¿Me puede usted explicar lo del sapo?


----------



## Abrojo (26 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Que ponga unos separadores de pladur entre las mesas, que los mas que se puedan sentar juntos sean 4... ese bar ya no les sirve.
> Cuando se olviden de ese bar que los quite.



a ver lo que duran esos separadores íntegros


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Jul 2022)

Unos clientes se van de un bar sin pagar y la cosa acaba "bastante" regular. VIDEO


Escuchando el video parece que queda claro que los del coche han hecho un «simpa» (vamos, irse sin pagar) y los trabajadores del lugar le piden cuentas, en cierto momento el conductor le dice algo a una de las chicas, que es la mujer del pobre Enrique. Y,como no podía faltar en estos casos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Blackmoon (26 Jul 2022)

Mahbes dijo:


> Que va!!!, tienen mas dinero que tu y que yo.



Claro, yo los veo en todas las terrazas-atico de lujo, jajaja!!


----------



## Edu Brock (26 Jul 2022)

Que cierre o traspase, no le queda otra.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Jul 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Dia se disculpa por colocar una figura de sapo en una tienda de Portugal para evitar el acceso de gitanos
> 
> 
> Algunos comercios del país todavía usan reproducciones de ese batracio para evitar que entren clientes de esta etnia
> ...



¿Y esto por qué es? No sabía esto


----------



## Dolce (26 Jul 2022)

Ya veo lo bien que les están funcionando sus técnicas ancestrales contra los moro-negros.


----------



## LionelMemphis (26 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> A riesgo de parecer gilipollas, ¿Me puede usted explicar lo del sapo?



En Portugal por lo menos tuvieron que meter mano a muchos negocio así que yo sepa los supermercados DIA porque tenían figuritas de sapo en la entrada porque para la etnia es un símbolo de mala suerte y lo consideraron Rasssssiiiisissssta.









Dia pide perdón por permitir xenofobia contra los gitanos en uno de sus supermercados


Colocar batracios en los comercios es una tradición lusa contra el pueblo cíngaro




www.elplural.com


----------



## Dadaista (26 Jul 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Existe el derecho de admisión



El derecho de admisión tiene que estar justificado en un cartel. Y si es por ese motivo puedes tener hasta problemas penales. Recuerdo que en una zona de Canarias se quiso prohibir a los chinos el acceso a las salas de juegos por los rumores de que ellos sabían cuando iba a tocar. La reacción de la Subdelegación del Gobierno fue inmediata. Quitar todos los carteles bajo amenaza y cerrar cualquier salón que no dejara entrar a un asiático


----------



## Dadaista (26 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> A riesgo de parecer gilipollas, ¿Me puede usted explicar lo del sapo?



Yo tampoco lo sabía, lo del amsrillo si lo habia oido


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Jul 2022)

Las únicas medidas que pueden funcionar es cerrar el bar por vacaciones/reformas a ver si se hacen fijos de otro lado y cuando reabra ya no estén

O intentar traspasar/liquidar el negocio


----------



## espada de madera (26 Jul 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Din del hilo.
> 
> Ponerle a la pasma el condumio a mitad de precio.
> Cuando los vean por alli todo el tiempo desaparecen.



Se hacen colegas, si son la misma chusma, anda que no hay bares donde van gitanos y policías. Y hacen negocios juntos.

Antes un gitano cuando veía a lo lejos un guardia civil salia corriendo, ¡pero corriendo!, corriendo que se mataba. Pero eso me contó mi abuelo. Ahora qué dices.


----------



## brickworld (26 Jul 2022)

Nunca he entendido los de los sapos y los zingaros 
Pero podrían soltar un par de batracios cuando vengan y a ver qué ocurre


----------



## ciudadlibre (26 Jul 2022)

donde esta el "derecho de admision" cuando se le necesita?


----------



## Abrojo (26 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> A riesgo de parecer gilipollas, ¿Me puede usted explicar lo del sapo?



los gitanos son muy supersticiosos y los sapos parece que son como animales del demonio


----------



## Abrojo (26 Jul 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> donde esta el "derecho de admision" cuando se le necesita?



el Secretariado Gitano calienta en la banda


----------



## el segador (26 Jul 2022)

Pones un ataúd decorativo en el bar y mano de santo. Te paso la minuta por privado.


----------



## Abrojo (26 Jul 2022)

Pues si se ve desesperado pero no quiere cerrar o traspasar que haga un estudio de la zona y descubra cuál es el grupo humano o comunidad que podría estar interesado en ir a un bar temático (LGTBI+, gótico, heavy, modernillo-postureta...) . Que cierre el bar por reformas, remodele eso acorde al tema y lo reabra con pompa y boato y publicidad masiva en la zona.

El problema es que ahora no puede echarlos con precios altos o mal servicio porque además de que algún día le partan la cara, no va a reemplazar clientela si se queda como está


----------



## espada de madera (26 Jul 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> donde esta el "derecho de admision" cuando se le necesita?



6000 pavos de multa le han puesto a un asador en mi barrio por no dejar entrar a unos gitanos, después de que se hubiesen ido sin pagar el sábado anterior (en realidaad sí que pagaron algo pero lo que les salió de la polla a ellos), haber espantado a clientela, molestar, tocar los cojones, haber amenazado a los camareros y haber dado la tarde a todo Dios.

Encima les tienen que dejar entrar y todavía tienen suerte de que por lo visto ya no van, pero porque no quieren ellos como en ese bar son unos racistas de mierda y mal rayo les parta o porque están en el talego o les están buscando y se han ido o a saber.


----------



## bullish consensus (26 Jul 2022)

Que lo traspase


----------



## asiqué (26 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Pues has tenido una buena idea...
> 
> Que tipo de música crees que espantaria a esta gente



las sirenas de la policia


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (26 Jul 2022)

Pues no lo entiendo.
A mis vecinos les prohibieron la entrada en un bar porque iban con una trompetilla a hacerse los graciosos y tocar los cojones.
No volvieron a entrar allí y aquí paz y despues gloria.
Tienen mas de 65 años y no pertenecen a ninguna etnia, solo a la España profunda.


----------



## Basster (26 Jul 2022)

"CERRADO POR MAL DE OJO"


----------



## carlosjpc (26 Jul 2022)

Que haga bodas y bautizos. A la primera le va a costar unos miles de euros la estampida, pero ya no vuelven.


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Jul 2022)

Skreytingamaður dijo:


> Me imagino que el personal estará hasta la coronilla de pasarse el día escuchando hablar sobre los grandes filósofos del siglo XVIII
> Yo transformaría el bar en un pub de ambiente.



Uno de los camareros es un tío cachondo que trata muy bien a los clientes . De hecho parece ser que es el que captó a los gitanos tras una discusión, el se puso tranquilo y vaciló un poco a los gitanos que acabaron riéndose y bueno también invitados a una ronda "es que nos gusta mucho este sitio" . Le acusaban de haberles timado con unos cubatas.. 

Pues este camarero no lo he vuelto a ver hablar. Sirve y está callado todo el dia


----------



## SolyCalma (26 Jul 2022)

los de la etnia tienen un montón de pasta en negro de la droga y a un bar no le viene mal forrarse con ellos, seguramente consuman más que Antonio el del segundo que está medio tieso. Ahora bien vaya ganas de estar todo el dia rodeado de ellos.


----------



## Sonico (26 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No se trata de racismo, ni de prejuicios, sino de la situación complicada se ha creado. A pesar que s intentan comportar parece que tienen una cultura muy diferente
> 
> Los pelirrojos de cierta etnia, van todos los días y consumen bastante... Ahora bien;
> 
> ...



Hola, bienvenido a la realidad. La realidad es racista.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (26 Jul 2022)

"Se me ha terminado" "no nos queda", "acabo de vender la última"


----------



## Lux Mundi (26 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Se pone un sapo en la entrada y listos





Visilleras dijo:


> Que ponga ranas imágenes de ranas en la puerta, o le cambie el nombre al bar por "La bicha culebra".





¿Podéis explicar esto? ¿Es alguna superstición?.

Edito: ya lo he leido. Y ahora entiendo algunas cosas.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (26 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No se trata de racismo, ni de prejuicios, sino de la situación complicada se ha creado. A pesar que s intentan comportar parece que tienen una cultura muy diferente
> 
> Los pelirrojos de cierta etnia, van todos los días y consumen bastante... Ahora bien;
> 
> ...



Ese Bar esta condenado.

Conozco uno que tenía un bar pequeño, de barrio, bastante bien reformado y buen ambiente, para desayunos sobre todo. Empezo a ir una familia de la etnia (unas 5, 6 personas) al bar desde las 4 de la tarde hasta el cierre 23:00 en invierno, estaba claro que iban a lo calentito, a la calefacción vamos. Tomaban una consumición, cafe, y toda la tarde sentados viendo la tele, todos los días. Se los veía a través del ventanal sentados por lo que un bar que solía estar bastante animado paso a ser un bar que, desde la calle esa familia de la etnía era lo primero y único que se veia.

A los tres meses.... SE TRASPASA.


----------



## Abrojo (26 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Uno de los camareros es un tío cachondo que trata muy bien a los clientes . De hecho parece ser que es el que captó a los gitanos tras una discusión, el se puso tranquilo y vaciló un poco a los gitanos que acabaron riéndose y bueno también invitados a una ronda "es que nos gusta mucho este sitio" . Le acusaban de haberles timado con unos cubatas..
> 
> Pues este camarero no lo he vuelto a ver hablar. Sirve y está callado todo el dia



Eso por qué, ¿el dueño le dio un toque o hubo mal rollo con los gitanos al final?


----------



## Abrojo (26 Jul 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Ese Bar esta condenado.
> 
> Conozco uno que tenía un bar pequeño, de barrio, bastante bien reformado y buen ambiente, para desayunos sobre todo. Empezo a ir una familia de la etnia (unas 5, 6 personas) al bar desde las 4 de la tarde hasta el cierre 23:00 en invierno, estaba claro que iban a lo calentito, a la calefacción vamos. Tomaban una consumición, cafe, y toda la tarde sentados viendo la tele, todos los días. Se los veía a través del ventanal sentados por lo que un bar que solía estar bastante animado paso a ser un bar que, desde la calle esa familia de la etnía era lo primero y único que se veia.
> 
> A los tres meses.... SE TRASPASA.



Con cortar la calefacción para que movieran el culo y decir que vas apurao con la factura del gas o la luz... o directamente cerrar el sitio por las tardes para evitar que los tanos hicieran vida ahí: total solo iban a estar ellos consumiendo por la tarde noche. Para eso lo abres por las mañanas hasta mediodía y ya.

Ignoro si esto pasa en bares regentados por chinos, estaría curioso saberlo. TAmbién pasa todo esto porque los bares tienen una estética Paco vulgar que es lo que atrae al paisanaje.


----------



## weyler (26 Jul 2022)

el problema con los innombrables es posiblemente uno de los mayores lastres del pais, se habla mucho que si corrupcion, precariedad, etc, pero no hay pais que pueda sostener a tantos parasitos


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Jul 2022)

Sí que tiene claro lo que va a hacer: COBARDEAR. Como todo español moderno que se precie.


----------



## Abrojo (26 Jul 2022)

También una cosa que podría hacer es poner micros y cámaras ocultas por el recinto y convertirse en confidente de la poli para pillarles los chanchullos


----------



## bubbler (26 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No se trata de racismo, ni de prejuicios, sino de la situación complicada se ha creado. A pesar que s intentan comportar parece que tienen una cultura muy diferente
> 
> Los pelirrojos de cierta etnia, van todos los días y consumen bastante... Ahora bien;
> 
> ...



Cuando los noruegos exigen, es hora de hacer una reforma, aumentar los precios acorde a esa reforma y nuevas normas, así se les puede dar un mejor nivel de servicio.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (26 Jul 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Menuda putada para un hostelero como empiecen a ser habituales miembros de la etnia.
> Al cliente español le vas a perder, y encima van a estar trabajando con sensación de amenaza constante y con la clientela espantada.



Y sabiendo que vas a ser un sirviente DOBLE de la etnia. Por un lado les sirves y por otro con tus impuestos le pagas lo que les sirves. 

Es totalmente satánico.


----------



## rascachapas (26 Jul 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Dia se disculpa por colocar una figura de sapo en una tienda de Portugal para evitar el acceso de gitanos
> 
> 
> Algunos comercios del país todavía usan reproducciones de ese batracio para evitar que entren clientes de esta etnia
> ...



Y eso no discrimina a los sapos? oiga! que ofende a mi religión que venera a los sapos y no permito que los discriminen. En la sociedad de los ofendidos hay que usar sus propias armas.


----------



## ahondador (26 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No se trata de racismo, ni de prejuicios, sino de la situación complicada se ha creado. A pesar que s intentan comportar parece que tienen una cultura muy diferente
> 
> Los pelirrojos de cierta etnia, van todos los días y consumen bastante... Ahora bien;
> 
> ...




La unica solucion es cerrar de vez en cuando una semana por vacaciones a ver si se van a otro bar y pierden ritmo


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (26 Jul 2022)

Pues no tenemos solución.
No vamos a poder defender nuestros negocios y nuestras propiedades, bajo pretexto de ser acusados de racistas u odiadores.
Tendreis que llegar hasta el final y plantearos que si sois denunciados y os plantais ante el Juez debereis argumentar que no hay racismo , que solo estais en contra de la gente que intenta estafar o molestar a los clientes en el bar.
Lo mismo se aplica para quienes no respeten normas de régimen de convivencia en comunidades(burkinis en piscina, etc...).

Pero yo soy pesimista.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (26 Jul 2022)

Esta bien jodido. Es igual que si se te meten yonkis( bueno ahora ya casi están extintos pero fueron una plaga) o moros.

Esta gente ahuyenta a la clientela y son problemáticos. La gente va al bar a relajarse no a estar en tensión con estos personajes al lado.

Mal futuro le veo, la verdad


----------



## Lux Mundi (26 Jul 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Y sabiendo que vas a ser un sirviente DOBLE de la etnia. Por un lado les sirves y por otro con tus impuestos le pagas lo que les sirves.
> 
> Es totalmente satánico.





Cuando digo que la etnia debería ser aniquilada no es algo que sea fruto del odio visceral o el racismo más crudo: es algo que se debe hacer por el bien social y común, es erradicar un cáncer que destruye a toda la sociedad. Es un bien humanitario, una gran obra social.


----------



## bangkoriano (26 Jul 2022)

Poner tres pastillas de jabón en la barra.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (26 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No se trata de racismo, ni de prejuicios, sino de la situación complicada se ha creado. A pesar que s intentan comportar parece que tienen una cultura muy diferente
> 
> Los pelirrojos de cierta etnia, van todos los días y consumen bastante... Ahora bien;
> 
> ...



Boogers and cum.


----------



## coda (26 Jul 2022)

Esta jodido porque si su clientela es esa la gente normal no entrara, al principio puede ganar dinero pero tarde o temprano tendrá problemas con ellos y acabara en problemas.


----------



## amputado (26 Jul 2022)

que suba todo 10 euros y veras que pronto desaparecen


----------



## UN FÍSICO (26 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No se trata de racismo, ni de prejuicios, sino de la situación complicada se ha creado. A pesar que s intentan comportar parece que tienen una cultura muy diferente
> 
> Los pelirrojos de cierta etnia, van todos los días y consumen bastante... Ahora bien;
> 
> ...



Qué se despida del negocio. Algo parecido le paso a un bar de mi zona. Acabó cerrando. Aunque yo, ante esta situación, lo que haría sería contratar a los matones del pueblo para que cuando viniesen los "ingenieros noruegos" les crearan mal rollo; sin violencia, pero mal rollo; ya sabes tipos de mal mirar, con voces roncas, miradas un poco de pirados, fuertes como armarios roperos y con un lenguaje verbal y corporal agresivo y faltón. Basta que estén a la misma hora que los "ingenieros noruegos". Lo importante es que esos tíos que contrate sean chungos de verdad: tienen que despertar un miedo físico, primitivo y animal. No basta sólo con que estén mazados. Creo que por menos de 3000€ se lo hace.


----------



## Hulagu (26 Jul 2022)

Seguro. Fuego y reabrir. Como casa de baños....ni se acercan


----------



## Hulagu (26 Jul 2022)

UN FÍSICO dijo:


> Qué se despida del negocio. Algo parecido le paso a un bar de mi zona. Acabó cerrando. Aunque yo, ante esta situación, lo que haría sería contratar a los matones del pueblo para que cuando viniesen los "ingenieros noruegos" les crearan mal rollo; sin violencia, pero mal rollo; ya sabes tipos de mal mirar, con voces roncas, miradas un poco de pirados, fuertes como armarios roperos y con un lenguaje verbal y corporal agresivo y faltón. Basta que estén a la misma hora que los "ingenieros noruegos". Lo importante es que esos tíos que contrate sean chungos de verdad: tienen que despertar un miedo físico, primitivo y animal. No basta sólo con que estén mazados. Creo que por menos de 3000€ se lo hace.



Nada aumyenta a la etnia....solo mercenarios rusos SI Y SOLO SI llevan armas de guerra.y las puedan utilizar


----------



## BART2022 (26 Jul 2022)

Cerrar.


----------



## parserito (26 Jul 2022)

Que se ponga unos tapones en la nariz y tire 20 bombas fetidas. No irá nadie, pero tampoco etnianos


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Jul 2022)

enrique acabó K.O,


----------



## Alatristeando (26 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Pues has tenido una buena idea...
> 
> Que tipo de música crees que espantaria a esta gente



Las sirenas de la policía y un cacheo generalizado


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (26 Jul 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Y eso no discrimina a los sapos? oiga! que ofende a mi religión que venera a los sapos y no permito que los discriminen. En la sociedad de los ofendidos hay que usar sus propias armas.



¿O sea que no puedo decorar con ranitas mi negocio o ponerle de nombre "La ranita feliz" o vender productos de la marca froggy porque me pueden acusar de racista?
¿Y no puedes mantener la decoración con ranitas afirmando que es solo un gusto estético?

Yo es que cada dia estoy más alucinada, flipada, shockada y perpleja.


----------



## butricio (26 Jul 2022)

Es racismo y prejuicios totalmente justificados.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Jul 2022)

Un buen póster en la puerta:


----------



## trancos123 (26 Jul 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Dia se disculpa por colocar una figura de sapo en una tienda de Portugal para evitar el acceso de gitanos
> 
> 
> Algunos comercios del país todavía usan reproducciones de ese batracio para evitar que entren clientes de esta etnia
> ...



Ojo que acabais en la cárcel 








La 'ley Zerolo' incluirá por primera vez el antigitanismo como delito de odio específico


La llamada 'ley Zerolo' castigará el antigitanismo por primera vez con penas de hasta cuatro años de cárcel. Así lo han acordado PSOE, Unidas Podemos y Ciudadanos en una enmienda transaccional que modificará el Código Penal para recoger este nuevo delito de odio específico. La modificación ha...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Busher (26 Jul 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Pues yo iría pensando en cerrar o traspasar el negocio. Oficialmente: es que me jubilo y mis hijos (si los tiene) trabajan en otra cosa.



O que lo transforme en bibliobar...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Jul 2022)

Joder con estos pelirrojos de la isla de Cork, siempre molestando y dando mal...


----------



## auricooro (26 Jul 2022)

Pues que les dé unas buenas clavadas.


----------



## ahondador (26 Jul 2022)

¿ De qué galaxia vienes ?


----------



## ahondador (26 Jul 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Y sabiendo que vas a ser un sirviente DOBLE de la etnia. Por un lado les sirves y por otro con tus impuestos le pagas lo que les sirves.
> 
> Es totalmente satánico.




Sin duda. Yo también lo he pensado cienes y cienes de veces: La mal llamada SOLIDARIDAD, que consiste en dar gratis las cosas a determinada gente, despues de haber saqueado a impuestos, es un sistema SATANICO


----------



## auricooro (26 Jul 2022)

Que dé gracias de que no le han hecho un "Enrique".


----------



## ahondador (26 Jul 2022)

el segador dijo:


> Pones un ataúd decorativo en el bar y mano de santo. Te paso la minuta por privado.




Aquella noticia en Israel... hartos de los moros que se volaban en los autobuses: Llenaron los autobuses, en distintos puntos, de carne de cerdo, dieron la publicidad al asunto, y se acabó que se "inmolaron" para irse con las 72 virgenes.


----------



## morethanafeeling (26 Jul 2022)

Que cierre el bar y lo abra en otro sitio. Es lo más sencillo que se me ocurre.

Si el precio del traspaso/alquiler era barato en esa zona ahora ya sabe la razón. Son cosas que hay que tener en cuenta antes de montar un negocio en cualquier sitio.


----------



## Redwill (26 Jul 2022)

El error es abrir otro bar en España, cuantas veces este tipo de negocio a arruinado la vida de los que lo abren, la lista de problemas es interminable.


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (26 Jul 2022)

Lo malo que la clientela no la eliges tú, yo conozco varias tiendas y negocios que acabaron cerrando por eso, nadie quiere tomarse algo con los pañuelos y la mierda de fuera, eso sí nadie es racista y todo muy welcome y todas esas mierdas, pero a la hora de la verdad ni los quieren viviendo en su edificio ni tomando algo al lado de su mesa, el españoleto todo postureo, es patético.


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No se trata de racismo, ni de prejuicios, sino de la situación complicada se ha creado. A pesar que s intentan comportar parece que tienen una cultura muy diferente
> 
> Los pelirrojos de cierta etnia, van todos los días y consumen bastante... Ahora bien;
> 
> ...



Facil. Que suba los precios durante una temporada y le eche la culpa a la inflacion


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Jul 2022)

Y eso de la rana funciona?


----------



## Alatristeando (26 Jul 2022)

Lo que menos le gusta a un noruego es que le cobren todo. Cuando pidan la cuenta y después te pidan cafés les llevas la cuenta del café, ahí tu amigo puede aprovechar para ponerse serio y decirles: "si me acabáis de pedir la cuenta no sé para qué me pedís después los cafés la casa no invita". La cosa es crear tensión. Cuando los niños se porten mal directamente llamarles la atención y decir que así no se comporta uno. A parte, se puede buscar por youtube una música que crea pánico, da terror, de hecho un par de veces hice la prueba con gente que no sabía que la estaba escuchando y terminaron llorando.


----------



## Knight who says ni (26 Jul 2022)

No se puede hacer nada. 

Lo único que suele funcionar es cuando una marabunta de vecinos se junta para echarlos por la fuerza, cosa que en un bar no va a ocurrir.


----------



## Catártico (26 Jul 2022)

Suponiendo que los filósofos escoceses son una grave amenaza para el negocio a largo plazo, lo mejor para el dueño sería hacer un traspaso *alegando otra razón.

(Muy importante para él no mencionar a los escoceses porque es delito de odio, y las posibilidades de venta disminuirían significativamente ) *

De no tener la oportunidad de traspasar, lo mejor será disminuir de forma drástica los costes manteniendo el mismo precio e intentar sacar el máximo beneficio antes de que muera el negocio. 

En otras palabras: Convertir el bar en una hamburguesería/pizzería de productos precocinados, lo que viene siendo darles la comida más rápida y barata. Los filósofos escoceses gostan de la comida basura, así que difícilmente se opondrán y el dueño verá mayores beneficios.


----------



## NoTV (26 Jul 2022)

Delito de Hodio...


----------



## cortoplacista (26 Jul 2022)

Un bar con tanto éxito debe subir precios, agotar existencias, es normal que fallen las herramientas, etc...ah y tomar descansos diana para gestionar bien el triunfo.
La bebida caliente no quita la sed pero sí las ganas de beber.


----------



## Funci-vago (26 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Con cortar la calefacción para que movieran el culo y decir que vas apurao con la factura del gas o la luz... o directamente cerrar el sitio por las tardes para evitar que los tanos hicieran vida ahí: total solo iban a estar ellos consumiendo por la tarde noche. Para eso lo abres por las mañanas hasta mediodía y ya.
> 
> Ignoro si esto pasa en bares regentados por chinos, estaría curioso saberlo. TAmbién pasa todo esto porque los bares tienen una estética Paco vulgar que es lo que atrae al paisanaje.



Aquí hay uno de chinos que lo han colonizado los etnianos del barrio y otros kies, que son peores que ellos. No se como les irá de negocio porque básicamente no les entra otra gente, hay hasta una versión de Héctor Salamanca de breaking bad. Ahora bien, el bar es un antro pacazo que da asco de verlo y los chinos estos unos roñosos. Supongo que se llevarán medianamente bien porque imagino que si tocas a uno de esos chinos te hacen chop-suey los demás, pero vaya ustec a saber

Curiosamente la fauna estaba abonada a otro bar de la esquina de al lado que tras cerrar (fue cuando la fauna tomó posesión de este lugar), volvió a abrir con chinos reformado en plan cool. Lo veo bastante vacío, pero es que esta en plena calle cutre de barrio y no le pegan esos aires.

Hay otros dos bares de gentuza, uno es un pacazo de toda la vida que el dueño parece más mafias que la clientela (y van niggas y algunos que seguro se dedican a pasar dronja) y el otro cambio de dueño 4 veces en un año hasta que el de ahora debe ser un gañán de aúpa y se le juntan los amigotes que son de su calaña.


Ah, el mundo empresaurial hispanistani


----------



## circodelia2 (26 Jul 2022)

Estos neurocirujanos de Lietchestein siempre tan dicharacheros. 
....


----------



## Carnemomia (26 Jul 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Que ponga ranas imágenes de ranas en la puerta, o le cambie el nombre al bar por "La bicha culebra".



Doble combo supersticioso, éxito asegurado!


----------



## Tonimn (26 Jul 2022)

Yo sé un truco. 

En una zona de varios bares con buena clientela y mucha chusma se pone el precio de un café, una cerveza y cosas así un poco más caro que en el resto.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Un buen póster en la puerta:



Los gitanos españoles no son tan imbéciles como para dejarse amedrentar por ranitas.


----------



## AssGaper (26 Jul 2022)

Que cierre el negocio 3 meses. A la larga le va a salir a cuenta. El problema es que los gitanos vivan al lado del bar.


----------



## patroclus (26 Jul 2022)

Creo que lo mejor es bajar la cantidad en los platos y subir precios.

Perderá a los etnianos y a algunos payos pero no tendrá que cerrar.


----------



## singladura (26 Jul 2022)

La otra opción es cerrar. Conozco a muchos que discriminan a la clientela con horarios muy claros. Quieren servir menus o meriendas y ya. Y los que cuya vocación son horarios infinitos como los chinos llaman la atención (a todos independientemente de que sean neurocirujanos suizos) con el tiempo de la consumisión y el gasto que se hace. Tienen asumido que esa es una parte de su trabajo y prefieren tener vacío a que les vacilen


----------



## UN FÍSICO (26 Jul 2022)

Hulagu dijo:


> Nada aumyenta a la etnia....solo mercenarios rusos SI Y SOLO SI llevan armas de guerra.y las puedan utilizar



Te equivocas, no hay cosa pero que blancos "malos"; te hablo de retorcidamente malos.


시켈 ! dijo:


> Quien obliga a alguien a admitir en su negocio o alquilar su piso a gente con antecedentes de impagos, debería hacerse responsable civil subsidiario de lo que hagan en ese sitio, así como sus impagos. Ya está bien de obligar a la gente a aguantar a gentuza y encima correr los afectados con las consecuencias.



Si los políticos y jueces progres son muy comprensivos desde sus barrios blindados con seguridad privada y sus clubs de golf con control de acceso.


----------



## lagartiniano (26 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es lo normal, siempre tienen la música clásica puesta por la mañana y en la televisión películas japonesas por la tarde y se llena de ese tipo de clientela



Pues así a lo tonto, le has dado una idea decente para echarlos de manera indirecta xD


----------



## lagartiniano (26 Jul 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Dia se disculpa por colocar una figura de sapo en una tienda de Portugal para evitar el acceso de gitanos
> 
> 
> Algunos comercios del país todavía usan reproducciones de ese batracio para evitar que entren clientes de esta etnia
> ...



Acabas de alargar mi vida unos 10 años con las risas, pa compensar el tabaco, muchas gracias por tan genial descubrimiento xD


----------



## orbeo (26 Jul 2022)

Que ponga un cartel bien grande que diga OFICINA DE EMPLEO


----------



## Perchas (26 Jul 2022)

Un meleterito de trafico me contó que, cuando ven llegar a algun filosofo griego montado en su cuadriga, se dan la vuelta para observar la cuneta y lo que se ve en la lontananza


----------



## estupeharto (26 Jul 2022)

Mejor Bar el Sapo Berde


----------



## ugeruge (26 Jul 2022)

Bote de litro de evacuol y todos a cagar al bosque del que hayan salido


----------



## AssGaper (26 Jul 2022)

También puedes quitar el aire acondicionado y decir que funciona a ratos o que no cuando los veas venir.


----------



## perrosno (31 Jul 2022)

Bien hiciste con los follaperros, a dar por culo a otro sitio hombre ya!!

Sitio que veo con chuchos sitio que no vuelvo.
Ahora hay moda en muchos hoteles de admitirlos, todo muy normal por supuesto en esta sociedad de tarados.


----------



## Ace Tone (31 Jul 2022)

Que quite el brazo de gitano de la carta de postres y verás cómo dejan de ir.


----------



## zapatitos (31 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Pues has tenido una buena idea...
> 
> Que tipo de música crees que espantaria a esta gente




Punk y Death Metal a todas hostia, yo al menos nunca he visto etnianos ser habituales en sitios con esa música.

Saludos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (31 Jul 2022)

Qué asco de gentuza. Entre ayudas y trapicheos viven como dios y encima se creen los reyes del mambo. Me sorprende que no haya estallado ya.


----------



## RayoSombrio (31 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Punk y Death Metal a todas hostia, yo al menos nunca he visto etnianos ser habituales en sitios con esa música.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo puede reconvertir a bar temático con imagénes de Death Metal y la música a todo trapo. Dudo mucho que estos quieran entrar.


----------



## RayoSombrio (31 Jul 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> donde esta el "derecho de admision" cuando se le necesita?



El problema es que no puedes echarlos por etnia, te empuran rápido. Nos tiene el gobierno bien cogidos de los huevos con estos temas.


----------



## zapatitos (31 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Lo puede reconvertir a bar temático con imagénes de Death Metal y la música a todo trapo. Dudo mucho que estos quieran entrar.




Otra buena idea es colgar en el bar azadas, picos y palas. Funcionan con los etnianos igual que los ajos y los crucifijos con los vampiros.

Saludos.


----------

